# Mastiff and Saint Bernard size dog house



## Fijiwigi (Oct 4, 2008)

I need some ideas on keeping my 2 beasts warm this winter. I have a purebreed Saint Bernard and Mastiff close to 300 pounds of dog I have a wooden doghouse that was built that will fit both of them with a slanted roof the issue I am having is insulating the dog house I used styrofoam on the inside walls and they ate it. Also the opening to get in the doghouse is big and wind blows in what can I use to shelter them from the wind where they can still get in and out. these are 2 human size dogs. I am using a clamp type heat lamp for warmth But I think I need to get a stronger heat lamp its a 250W heat bulb. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated here in WA during the day it gets into single digits during the winter. The alternative is leaving them inside while I am at work to destroy my house which I will do when necessary but I wanted to avoid that if possible. They are usually inside dogs but go outside when I leave.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I ended up leaving the garage empty for my gang. The mastiff I'm not certain of, but the Saint should be good to -10 degrees no problem. My guy (Saint) is so laid back and lazy he gets his choice of yard or house when I leave.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

How about putting them in a crate indoors? Or a pet-friendly room to keep them gated up while you're gone?

I found this ... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0019709K4


----------



## Fijiwigi (Oct 4, 2008)

MoonStr80 said:


> How about putting them in a crate indoors? Or a pet-friendly room to keep them gated up while you're gone?
> 
> I found this ...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0019709K4


 That dog house may not be large enough Picture 2 humans inside there. I have a garage I could keep them in I just worry about them chewing up everything inside my garage. I would have to do some serious dog proofing and they would have to go to the bathroom. so I would have to leave the side garage door open for them to go to the backyard. If I left the side door open the cold air would blow right in Maybe I could put up something like plastic panels similar to a freezer door at a restaurant??


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I threw some old comforters out there, and with an open door (mine faces south though) the temperature is fine for them. As for the chewing, none of mine do that, so my opinion there is null and void. I do however, keep the bottom four feet of garage clear of anything dangerous, that stuff goes in the shed.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Chewing? How old are they?


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with MoonStr, you could always build a large pen in the garage.


----------



## Fijiwigi (Oct 4, 2008)

The Mastiff is 18months or so and about 125pounds the saint bernard is almost 6 months. The Saint Bernard weighs about 60pounds he is gaining like 2-3 pounds a week.


----------



## tlc (Apr 15, 2009)

i have a saint bernard puppy and i need to build him a dog house but i have no idea on how large he will be when full grown does any one have any suggestions


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

What is a dog house, is that a place your wife sends you if you mess up??

I would really be afraid to have a heater lamp with the dogs, can burn, or get damaged, there are better choices for heating methods, especially for dogs!

PS this is my 600th post, I cannot believe I have been around here that much I should get a free dogy tee-shirt


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Fijiwigi said:


> I need some ideas on keeping my 2 beasts warm this winter. I have a purebreed Saint Bernard and Mastiff close to 300 pounds of dog I have a wooden doghouse that was built that will fit both of them with a slanted roof the issue I am having is insulating the dog house I used styrofoam on the inside walls and they ate it. Also the opening to get in the doghouse is big and wind blows in what can I use to shelter them from the wind where they can still get in and out. these are 2 human size dogs. I am using a clamp type heat lamp for warmth But I think I need to get a stronger heat lamp its a 250W heat bulb. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated here in WA during the day it gets into single digits during the winter. The alternative is leaving them inside while I am at work to destroy my house which I will do when necessary but I wanted to avoid that if possible. They are usually inside dogs but go outside when I leave.


I'm thinking that what you need is 2 crates. This size should fit them when they are full grown. 

http://www.muttmart.com/Big_Dog_Crate.html?utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=froogle



tlc said:


> i have a saint bernard puppy and i need to build him a dog house but i have no idea on how large he will be when full grown does any one have any suggestions


Ditto what I said above.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

When I lived in WA my 3 GSD's, all between 85 and 90lbs, had a 4'x8' house for the three, slanted roof, no insulation but filled will straw. They were perfectly content with that. 
I too think a heat lamp would be very dangerous in a dog house. What if it got knocked down and stepped on, or chewed on? You may find new meanings to the the word 'hotdog' there. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I wouldn't use any kind of exposed insulation. Someone I know tacked on a frame to the outside of the dog house using 1 by somethings & then put regular housing insulation inside the frame, then covered the frame with wood. You could tack some kind of flap (even a piece of carpeting fit to size might work) over the opening of the dog house so they could get in & out of it, yet it's not open to the cold wind.And I'd pretty much pack it with lots of straw & let them burrow into it.
Wouldn't use any kind of electrical appliance they might chew on.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Just build it like an insulated shed and not like a "doghouse". Insulation between 2 sheets of plywood, etc. If you put the straw thick enough and the dogshed is the right size, you won't need any kind of heating. It won't be cheap, but probably cheaper than haivn gthem chew up your garage stuff  .


----------



## ddmarwitz (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope this isn't too late. First I agree, build it with the insulation between ply-wood sheets. Doesn't cost too much if you do it yourself. As for the door problem, I was afraid to use any manufactured doors. Our big guy is a wuss, we finally found that a semi truck mud flap attached to the outside frame worked. I had to go inside and show him he could move it though. It was heavy enough that the wind did not move it and sturdy enough to stand up to the big guy. Our Sampson is 175 lbs and Molly is 145 lbs. I think it would work for your mastiff and the saint.


----------



## MRabaev (Apr 9, 2011)

YouTube video of how to build dog house for big dogs
Click Here --> Big Warm Dog House

nice big strong insulated house


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Is there any reason you can't crate the dogs when you're gone?


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree. Get crates. I don't get it why dogs need to be put outside when people leave the house. Never did.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Pssst Marie and Taz Monkey! 
This thread is from 2008!


----------



## jamesdow (Jul 16, 2012)

why cant they just stay in the house? I have close to 550lbs of dogs that live in mine.


----------



## NozOnyCalAur (Jun 6, 2012)

The original post of this thread was October 14th, 2008. The OP has not posted again since then. Sorry.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Gosh this is an old post, just wanted to reminisce, this is my first forum I ever joined and it has always been helpful especially in the health dept. Hope those two big guys ended up in a nice dog house and enjoy life!! My dogs are getting on in age 10 & 12, and every once out of the blue I think of the day I must make that last trip to the vet and say good bye to my closes friends on earth! I do not know how I am going to deal with that? It would be easy to just drop the dog at the vet and leave, but i know I must be their for that last breath and be in close contact. Its gona be darn hard!!
I just read this book "A Dog's Purpose", by W.Bruce Cameron, it has this reincarnation theory, may sound silly, but the way my dogs act sometimes make me feel like they have been somewhere else before I came onto their lives. Oh well, we are trying to hang in there with all the forest fires poping up and the heat. Cheers all!


----------



## mray (Oct 3, 2013)

You could use thick flexible plastic over the door of the dog house like the rubber mats used at the bottom of your bath tub for traction. Plus you can usually get them cheap enough that if they chew it up it didn't cost too much. I would also suggest a roll of insulation bought at like Home Depot or Lowes and fully wall it in so the dogs cant get to it, this will also help keep the house cooler in the summer. If you add the proper installation and wind breaker for the door your heat lamp should be plenty and if they get to hot they can't go out.


----------



## ackerleynelson (Feb 1, 2013)

According to me an empty garage is the best option.


----------

